# Embroidered kitchen towels



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I did these for a kitchen towel swap I participated in. So fun! My swap buddy said her kitchen was blue and yellow, and she loved chickens and roosters.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, my goodness, those are bea-u-ti-ful! How would you ever going to use them? Maybe just display them, for they are works of art for sure!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

This makes me want an embroidery machine so bad.!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

What a lucky gal she is to have rec'd these beauties!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Those really are works of art. I don't think I could use them.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

PonderosaQ said:


> Those really are works of art. I don't think I could use them.


Ditto. They would be for display only at my house! :gaptooth:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

those look like elibrary designs. 
Love how well you did them, the choice of colors and all are so really nice.

(bet you could etsy them for Christmas gifts if you made more to sell.)


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Lovely!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WOWZERS!! I love them!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

those are just beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

These are totally awesome. You ought to put some on the Barter Board. I would love to have some of the roosters in green. You did a fabulous job.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh blue and yellow are my very most favorite kitchen colors! Very nice.


----------



## aviaX2 (Jun 19, 2013)

Beautiful. Definitely too pretty to use!


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Very beautiful work. What kind of embroidery machine do you have? I have a Janome and absolutely love it. I have made quite a few gifts from my machine, and when my grandson was going to be born I made a lot of baby things. I wish I had the time to make more things. I am starting to get the itch to make things for Christmas. Again, beautiful work!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It's just a hobby, I don't sell things (but I do give them away!), but maybe some day. 

Adirondackgal - I have a Singer Futura XL550 - I just got it in Feb and so I am relatively new to machine embroidery - quite a learning curve! I am primarily a quiltmaker. Embroidery has been very fun, though! My next project is going to be a fall applique.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I am totally impressed ! If patience is a virtue, I don't have it. Beautiful towels !!!


----------

